# alternative to Baldor



## sophijo (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm looking at a used compressor with a burned out motor: 1 phase 220 5hp and thinking about cost of a replacement motor. I know Baldor is good. Are there alternatives which aren't so pricey? I understand the whole "you get what you pay for idea".


----------



## xalky (Mar 13, 2013)

Baldor is on the upper end for sure. Dayton is an alternative, sold by Grainger. A Compressor duty motor is what you need. If it were my project, I'd get the cheapest thing that'll get the job done. Especially if the compressor already has a lot of miles on it. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ray C (Mar 13, 2013)

I've got more than one Lesson such as these. Haven't had a lick of problems. Half the cost of Baldor or Marathon. Also, Global Industrial has the best prices unless you want to hunt-around on Amazon and take your chances getting it from some no-name vendor.



http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/m...ors/iec-metric-motor-90l-ip55-3ph-c90t17fz2cc


----------



## Richard King (Mar 13, 2013)

I live near a TSC  Tractor Supply Company and they have 1 ph motors.   I had a neighbor call me one day to see if I had an old one because his compressor motor died.  I told him about TSC and he drove over and bought one on a Sunday.  Here is a link.  If they are not on your area maybe Fleet Farm?   http://www.tractorsupply.com/


----------

